

Tweetdeck set for $30m takeover - jrnkntl
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/7e731046-3780-11e0-b91a-00144feabdc0.html

======
citricsquid
close to? Didn't this happen already?

<http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/11/ubermedia-tweetdeck/>

------
pclark
Considering the traction this seems really low.

